# engine swap



## altima jay (Dec 11, 2008)

I WANNA KNOW WILL AN 07 MAXIMA MOTOR FIT IN AN 02 ALTIMA 2.5 BODY?


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

i just looked and that is the same motor as the altima 3.5. if you get the engine cradle and the correct mounts it will fit fine


----------



## altima jay (Dec 11, 2008)

yea i thought it would work, cause im getting the motor for 500 with tranny, and would you know anybody with se-r altima wheels


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

i work at nissan and you dont want to get them from me (you dont even want to think about the price.) i suggest craigslist.com or ebay or call rim shops for take offs. there wont be many take offs.


----------



## altima jay (Dec 11, 2008)

do i have to change my rotors, to v6 ones, and or pads


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

they are the same unless its the SE-R, but no you shouldnt have to change them.


----------



## kumarcarparts (Jan 27, 2009)

its a nice idea. I want to do same with my car.


----------



## altima jay (Dec 11, 2008)

yea u should more power, to take out these lil honda cars lol


----------

